# Can anyone verify these claims?



## skyline27 (Jan 30, 2008)

This guy claims these chips contain .5g of gold apiece. Is that possible? My point of reference is Pentium Pros wich are much larger and only contain .33g apiece.

RARE LOT100 VITESSE MIL-SPEC GOLD CPU IC SCRAP RECOVERY Item number: 290201384204


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 30, 2008)

With a single unit weighing 17.4 grams the IC would be:

0.5 / 17.4 = 0.028 =~ 3% gold

That's equivalent to higher quality gold filled scrap.

You may want to note that he specified an assay was done, but generalizes on the exact figure of gold per chip "CONTAIN CLOSE TO 1/2 GRAM", meaning they contain *less* than 1/2 gram of gold each. With an assay in hand I would think he should be able to be a little more specific.

Steve


----------

